# TwisT your nipples - my " Stop being lazy " Log



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, I'm here.

Well, I've been lazy lately. I decided its about time to get back on a solid routine, diet, and get back in great shape. I've been so caught up with work and such I have really been Slacking. So, I will use this spce to track my progress, weight, AAS, discuss my diet ect ect. Feel free to shoot me any questions.

I'm not the most genetically gifted person in the world, so I want to push myself to 200lbs.

Starting Facts:
Height: 5'9
Weight: 186
BF: 11%

Things I need to focus on- 
Forearms, Legs, Chest shape

Notes: Because of how my spine is, I am unable to rest a bar behind my head with weight on it which keeps me from Squats, behind the back presses, things of that such. So dont sass me because I dont squat 

Still designing my workout, will post it as it comes along. First will be tonight, chest + tri.

f11.5b15l22.5

I enjoy doing research on GHRP-6, Clen, and MT-ll

Thanks for tuning in

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2011)

I begin PL training next week, hoping to help develop my chest further and bring my bench back up to 300-340

Flat BB bench: 225 x 6 , 235 x 4, 245 x 2
Incline DB fly (stretch): 20 x 12, 30 x 10, 40 x 8
Inline BB mid-close grip: 95 x 10, 115 x 8, 135 x 6
Incline Cable flys: 35 x 15, 40 x 12, 50 x 10
SS Dips:  BW x 8, 10 x 8, BW x 7, BW x 8
SS Cable pressdown: 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8
DB rolling extension:  30 x 9, 30 x 10, 30 x 10
Tate Press 15 x 12, 20 x 12, 25 x 12

Abs + Cool-down

Post-weight: 187

Researching IGF-DES in shoulder tissue samples.

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jun 23, 2011)

Back day yesterday, today is off. Starting very light because I need to take it easy on my back. I visit the chiro 3x a week

Chins BWx 12, 10, 6, 5, 4, 3
Deadlift 135 x 12, 155 x 10, 225 x 8, 250 x 6
Bent Rows: 135 x 12, 145 x 10, 160 x 8
Single Arm Cable Pulldown: 90 x 10, 100 x 10, 120 x 8
Standing DB Strict Curl: 35 x 10, 40 x 8, 45 x 5
Concentration Curl: 45 x 8 +2, 40 x 8+2, 35 x 10

-T


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice, about time you started a journal...


----------



## TwisT (Jun 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Nice, about time you started a journal...



Haha I know bro, I've been so off track, lazy and caught up with work! Getting back in it! This shit will help me a lot.. along with my new diet 

Today is an off day. My off days during the week will consist of 20 minutes of cardio and core work with abs. Weekends will be full off.

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jun 23, 2011)

Mmmm bulk cooking full check breasts.... love it. Nice rub of sea salt and basil!

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jun 24, 2011)

Going to have to chance up my routine order because PL bench training + lockout will be mondays so...

Mondays: Bench PL + Lockout + Light chest conditioning
Tuesdays: Back - Light bis
Weds: Shoulders + Legs
Thurs: Off - Cardio + Core
Friday: Triceps + Light bis
Sat: Off
Sun: Off

Todays triceps, didn't do bis. 

SS Dips: BW X 10, 10, 10, 10
SS Rope: 80, 90, 90, 80
Close grip incline: 100x10, 120x8, 140x6
Tates: 25x12, 30x12, 35x12
Straightbar pushdown burnout @ 120

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jun 27, 2011)

Chest PL day
Bench Press
135 x 10
195 x 3
225 x 2
245 x 1
275 x 1 -3b
285 x 1 -3b
275 x 1 -1b
275 x 1
300 x 1 -3b

Dips 10 x 3
Pressdown 100 x F
Tates- 35 x 10 x 2


----------



## TwisT (Jun 28, 2011)

Pinned a bicep so bicep workout was weak because I havnt done bi in a while and it burned.

Chins BWx 14, 10, 9, 6, 6, 5
Deadlift 135 x 6, 155 x 4, 245 x 3, 300 x 3, 350 x 2
Bent Rows 135 x 14, 150 x 10, 165 x 8
Cable Pulldown 100 x 10, 110 x 10, 120 x 8
Curls 35 x 9, 40 x 6, 35 x 10
Concentration 35 x 10, 45 x 8 + 2, 45 x 6 + 2

Working my way up.



TwisT said:


> Chins BWx 12, 10, 6, 5, 4, 3
> Deadlift 135 x 12, 155 x 10, 225 x 8, 250 x 6
> Bent Rows: 135 x 12, 145 x 10, 160 x 8
> Single Arm Cable Pulldown: 90 x 10, 100 x 10, 120 x 8
> ...


----------



## TwisT (Jul 5, 2011)

Legs day was:

Leg press: 135 x 12, 225 x 10, 315 x 8, 405 x 6, 495 x 6, 595 x 5, 675 x 3, Strip down burnout
Extension W/U 50, 80 x 11, 90 x 10, 100 x 10 + isolate rotation @ 40
Lat raises: 20 x 12, 25 x 10, 25 x 10 (exhausted now)
Front cable raise: 15 x 10, 20 x 10, 25 x 10
Shoulder DB press: 50 x 10, 50 x 10, 50 x 10 
Last Raise drop set to fail
Calves 3x fail


----------



## TwisT (Jul 5, 2011)

Tricep work - Still speeding up

SS Dips: BW x 20, BW x 15, BW x 12, BW x 15
SS Rope: 90, 90, 90, 90
Close grip incline: 135 x 8, 135 x 8, 135 x 6
Tates: 35 x 11, 40 x 8, 45 x 6
Pushdown burnout



TwisT said:


> SS Dips: BW X 10, 10, 10, 10
> SS Rope: 80, 90, 90, 80
> Close grip incline: 100x10, 120x8, 140x6
> Tates: 25x12, 30x12, 35x12
> ...


----------



## TwisT (Jul 8, 2011)

Heavy chest- tues
Bench 135 x 6, 225 x 3, 250 x 2, 275 x 1, ladder down
Cable incline fly: 30 x 16, 40 x 10, 50 x 10 (strict)
SS Tricep dips: 10 x 16, 10 x 10, 10 x 8, bw x 10
SS Rope: 100, 100, 100, 100
DB extension: 30 x 12, 35 x 8, 35 x 8
Tates: 35 x 11, 40 x 6, 35 x 7, (next time will do lighter for better form)
Pressdown burnout


----------



## TwisT (Jul 8, 2011)

Back-  Very tired today

Pullups- 15, 10, 7, 5, 4, 4
Deads- 135 x 5, 225 x 4, 315 x 3, 405 x 1
Rows- 135 x 10, 150 x 10, 165 x 8
1 Arms- 50 x 10, 60 x 8, 50 x 10
Curls: 35 x 10, 40 x 10 -->
Hammers: 55 x 20
Cable concentration: 35 x 10, 45 x 6 +2, 45 x 8 +2


----------



## TwisT (Jul 8, 2011)

Legs Shoulders reversed

Lat raise- 20 x 17, 25 x 12, 25 x 10
Front cable raise- 20 x 10, 25 x 10, 30 x 8
DB shoulder press: 55 x 10, 75 x 6, 85 x 4
Leg press: 135 x 12, 225 x 10, 315 x 8, 405 x 6, 495 x 6, 585 x 3, dropset down to 225
Leg extension- 50 w/u, 80 x 12, 90 x 10, 100 x 15, ISO @ 40
Lat raise dropset


----------



## TwisT (Jul 8, 2011)

Tris

SS Dips - 15 x 16, 15 x 12, 10 x 12, 5 x 12
SS Rope 100, 100, 100, 100
__
SS Cable dessdown 1- 30 x 10, 45 x 15, 60 x 10
SS Cable kickback: 20 x 10, 20 x 10, 20 x 10
Extension, 30 x 10, 30 x 10, 30 x 10
Tates: 20 x 10, 20 x 10, 20 x 12
Straightbar burnout + dropset



TwisT said:


> SS Tricep dips: 10 x 16, 10 x 10, 10 x 8, bw x 10
> SS Rope: 100, 100, 100, 100
> DB extension: 30 x 12, 35 x 8, 35 x 8
> Tates: 35 x 11, 40 x 6, 35 x 7, (next time will do lighter for better form)
> Pressdown burnout


----------

